# I can't access the root Kindle drive to install Update for Keybord on Kindle 3



## Dasha (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi, I am trying to Install the 3.3 Keyboard upgrade for Kindle 3.1 Via USB and my PC" as I cannot access Wireless where I live. I have Downloaded the Update to my desktop and I am trying to drag and drop it to the "root Kindle drive" as per the Update Instructions: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display html/?nodeId=200529700#download /// (see 3, 4, 5, 6 "USB method"

My problem is after "Ejecting" and still connected to the PC Via the USB > going to > Home Page then > Menu. I cannot find the Page with the Root drive and I can only access my Books in Home and I can't open the Dialog that should have Documents, Files, Etc on it! can someone describe the correct way please as this is my first upgrade and I am a Newbie to all this,   thanks? Dasha


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have the Kindle connected to the PC and open as an ordinary drive, you'll see several folders. There is no "root" folder; that just means don't put it in any of the named folders but rather just drop it into the white space. Or go up the folder tree until it just shows it as a drive, probably called "kindle". If you just drop it there, it will go into the root and not any subfolders.

_After_ you've done that drag and drop, you can eject/disconnect the Kindle and then go to settings and 'update' should be available.


----------



## Dasha (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Ann, I was trying to Read the Root Drive on the Kindle Device instead of My Comp or better still 'Win Explorer'    ! 

That's another lesson better for the learning it has updated and all seems well. Thank you very much Ann I am very grateful to you for your help and detailed instructions   Cheers for now Cobba, Dasha


----------

